# Gesshin Stone Videos



## JBroida

Yesterday, we filmed a bunch of videos featuring our new gesshin stones. Since its difficult for people to feel stones for themselves when shopping online, we shot these videos. They give you a chance to see how a stone cuts, what it sounds like, and what kind of finish it leaves. Hope you enjoy them:

[video=youtube;mvnb6STxQwU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mvnb6STxQwU[/video]

[video=youtube;TpqU_WHx_uM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TpqU_WHx_uM[/video]

[video=youtube;ZQmJ_i0F1aU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQmJ_i0F1aU[/video]

[video=youtube;Udk3IYInhDw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Udk3IYInhDw[/video]

[video=youtube;g80n6hD-AUM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g80n6hD-AUM[/video]

[video=youtube;w4U0TK_LYo8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w4U0TK_LYo8[/video]


----------



## Dave Martell

OK - it's official - I NEED to get these stones!


----------



## unkajonet

Yes. You do. A very nice alternative.:cool2:


----------



## dmccurtis

Now I can't wait for my Beston to wear out. The 400 looks amazing.


----------



## Eamon Burke

That 20k looks FANTASTIC!


----------



## unkajonet

johndoughy said:


> That 20k looks FANTASTIC!


 
It is. Definitely my favorite stone :biggrin:


----------



## mainaman

how does the 5k compare to 5 SS in terms of feel a and speed?
I have only 5k ss to compare to.


----------



## JBroida

I just went to test them side by side again to make sure my impression was fresh in my mind. Here are my thoughts on them:
-the gesshin is slightly harder than the super stone (but by no means a hard stone)
-the gesshin is slightly bigger in both surface area and height than the super stone
-the super stone dishes more quickly than the gesshin
-the super stone leaves a brighter mirror finish than the gesshin
-the gesshin leaves a better edge feel than the super stone (very fine, yet with a nice bit of bite to it)
-the gesshin cuts slightly faster than the super stone
-the super stone tends to glaze/load up more than the gesshin
-the super stone works up more mud than the gesshin (though i use a diamond nagura on both, so it kind of evens it out, but the super stone works up more mud on its own)
-the gesshin has better feedback and sensation than the super stone (the gesshin feels like its gripping the steel more than the super stone too)
-i have an easier time jumping from the gesshin to higher grits than i do from the super stone (though i will say the super stone is not bad in this area at all)

honestly, the 5k super stone is a good stone, i just happen to like this one better personally. I also like how it fits in with the other stones in the gesshin series... i picked stones that worked well together intentionally.


----------



## Citizen Snips

so do you think that the gesshin stones could be perma-soakers?

i only ask because the stones that i use seem to work better if they have been in water a few days rather than like 30 mins. it may just be a personal thing on whether to soak bester/beston stones permanently but i found i get better performance.

what would be the pros/cons on perma soaking vs 15-30 min soaks


----------



## JBroida

The 400 & 2000 can live in water...mine do. I just say 30 minutes so people will give them a decent soak before using...but they are ok to live in water...the others are not, though they do benefit from a 2-3 minute soak


----------



## Citizen Snips

for me living in water is ideal. i find that something like the bester setup most people use works well with the kitayama because it will get enough time soaking while you begin on your other knives. 

these stones are becoming more and more intriguing...


----------



## kalaeb

I have to say that I have been using the 5k splash and go for about a week and a half and I am really enjoying it. Currently it is my ending stone and it puts on a great edge/shine, although I cannot compare it to the SS yet, I would have to say it is my favorite stone to date. I always liked the idea of soaking the stones, but the splash and go sure is convienient. Based on this purchase I am definately looking to get more from this series.

Jon, anything in the works for a 8 or 10 k?


----------



## JBroida

kalaeb said:


> I have to say that I have been using the 5k splash and go for about a week and a half and I am really enjoying it. Currently it is my ending stone and it puts on a great edge/shine, although I cannot compare it to the SS yet, I would have to say it is my favorite stone to date. I always liked the idea of soaking the stones, but the splash and go sure is convienient. Based on this purchase I am definately looking to get more from this series.
> 
> Jon, anything in the works for a 8 or 10 k?


 
really glad you're enjoying it.

on other stones, i'm always looking for new things or working on the development of new things, but i cant promise anything until i've had a chance to test out the products. Currently, the 15k is my super finishing stone and i really really like it.


----------



## JBroida

By the way, i know this doesnt help everyone, but i'm always open to people in the LA area or visiting the LA area to stop by, hang out, and try out all of the stones for themselves. Also, for all of you going to the ECG this year, i'll make sure to bring a bunch of stones for people to try out. I wanted to do a pass around, but i just dont think i have enough stones to do it... they are moving too quickly. Honestly, we're a tiny company and just trying to keep up with demand.


----------



## Dave Martell

JBroida said:


> Also, for all of you going to the ECG this year, i'll make sure to bring a bunch of stones for people to try out.




:Ooooh: You are so not nice to be tempting people (I mean me) like this. I want that 400x! :biggrin2:


----------



## Dave Martell

Ok I also want a 15000x too. :bashhead:


----------



## unkajonet

Dave, I'm shocked. You don't want the 20k too?


----------



## Dave Martell

I might!  I actually love Jon's description of the 15k in the video, that's got me thinking on that one.


----------



## UglyJoe

Is it just me, or do these stones for the most part look like they give a really nice kasumi finish to the jigane in these videos? I don't think I've seen a synthetic stone give such good, even contrast between the jigane and the hagane before...


----------



## Dave Martell

That's one of the things that interests me about them.


----------



## JBroida

UglyJoe said:


> Is it just me, or do these stones for the most part look like they give a really nice kasumi finish to the jigane in these videos? I don't think I've seen a synthetic stone give such good, even contrast between the jigane and the hagane before...


 
Yeah... the 15k's leave a super nice contrast between hagane and jigane

i guess the 400 and 2k do too. The 1k and 5k are not as consistent in which knives they do this with or dont. The 20 does not.


----------



## UglyJoe

JBroida said:


> Yeah... the 15k's leave a super nice contrast between hagane and jigane
> 
> i guess the 400 and 2k do too. The 1k and 5k are not as consistent in which knives they do this with or dont. The 20 does not.



Yeah, I particularly noticed with the 15k. It's always hard to tell what the contrast/finish looks like from videos, but it seemed really even... without a lot of grinding! It's insane how fast it looks like these stones move metal. I'd probably be all over them if I weren't more interested in moving into naturals at this point...


----------

